# Weaning age for buckling



## Fuzzypeach (May 18, 2017)

I got a new buckling yesterday. He was 6 weeks old on Saturday. I was prepared to bottle feed him as we have had many bottle babies. The problem is that he's very resistant to the bottle. I've gone through this with kids before but I have always managed to get them to take the bottle, they were much younger though. Is it okay if he weans at 6 weeks? I have never taken a baby off milk before 8 weeks and always do it by gradually reducing the feeds. Having said that, this little guy (nigerian dwarf) is eating the feed we have very efficiently, he's drinking water and is foraging around his pen. He is also eating grass hay. He's loud (crying for mom) and active and generally looking and acting in a healthy and strong manner. Any help appreciated









Sent from my SM-T810 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Kayla T (Jul 12, 2017)

He should be fine. Ours are mostly weaned by 4 weeks, we let the damns wean them but they are able to eat and drink on their own by 4 weeks, so he should be totally fine


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I would try giving him milk in a bucket and see if he takes to that better. I don't like weaning before 12 weeks, they really need the milk.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I agree with Suzanne_Tyler, I like waiting til they are 12 weeks and have found if they won't nurse from a bottle they will guzzle it from a bucket when they discover its milk in there.


----------



## PB_Nubians (Jan 17, 2017)

I dam raise my kids for no less than 3 months and then it depends on how they are eating grain. I bottle feed when I have to for the same time frame. I would just keep offering him the milk and putting it in his mouth. He will probably come around. If he was on a dam before you got him it makes for a struggle sometimes to change over but eventually their stomachs win out in the end. 
I just rechecked the date of you post and if you got him 17 days ago a lot of this info will be for future reference . I hope everything has and is going well for the little guy. Baby goats in my opinion need that milk for those first 3 months for proper development and growth. It just makes for strong healthy goats in the end. Good luck and God Bless


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

2.5 months old soonest. 
3 months is ideal.


----------

